# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  So sánh 7 kỳ quan cũ và mới của thế giới

## vn-boom.com

(du  lich) - Dù mọi sự so sánh đều là khập khiễng, nhưng hãy cùng ngắm nhìn  và so sánh vẻ đẹp của 7 kỳ quan thế giới cổ đại (trước Công nguyên) với 7  kỳ quan được bình chọn của thế giới mới (sau Công nguyên).
*Cũ: Tượng thần Zeus ở Olympia (Hy Lạp)*
** Tượng được xây dựng vào năm 470 – 460 trước Công nguyên, cao 12m,  rộng gần 7m, tạc hình thần Zeus ngồi trên ngai vàng, với làn da được làm  từ ngà voi, còn râu, tóc, áo choàng làm bằng vàng. Tay trái cầm tượng  thần Victory có cánh biểu tượng cho chiến thắng trong các kỳ thế vận  hội, tay phải cầm vương trượng trang trí hình chim đại bàng bằng kim  loại, tượng trưng cho quyền lực tối cao của vị vua trong các vị thần.  Đầu thần Zeus trang điểm vòng hoa ôliu. Ngai vàng làm bằng gỗ tuyết tùng  và ngà. Chân thần đặt lên một ghế lớn.
*Mới: Tượng chúa Jesu ở Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)*
** Bức tượng Chúa Giêsu đứng trên một đỉnh núi hoa cương cao 710m. Tượng  được dựng năm 1931, nhân dịp kỷ niệm 100 năm ngày Brazil độc lập. Tượng  cao 30m đứng trên bệ 7m. Đầu tượng nặng 35,6 tấn, cao 3,7m. Mỗi cánh  tay tượng nặng 9,1 tấn; khoảng cách giữa hai đầu ngón tay của bàn tay  trái và phải là 23m. Được khánh thành vào ngày 12/10/1931 sau 5 năm xây  dựng, bức tượng đã trở thành biểu tượng của thành phố và tình cảm nồng  ấm của người dân Brazil.
*Cũ: Tượng thần mặt trời Colossus ở Rhodes (Hy Lạp)*
** Tượng thần Mặt Trời ở Rhodes là tượng đồng khổng lồ cao khoảng 33m  thể hiện vị thần mặt trời Helios – vị thần bảo hộ thành Rhodes – đã có  công giúp thành phố thoát khỏi cuộc bao vây của Demetrius – vua Syria  năm 305 trước Công nguyên. Theo nhiều giả thiết, tượng được đặt tại  thành phố Rhodes, thủ phủ của đảo Rhodes, Hy Lạp. Tượng được xây dựng  năm 280 trước Công nguyên và sụp đổ trong một trận động đất vào năm 224  trước Công nguyên.
*Mới: Vạn lý trường thành (Trung Quốc)*
** Vạn Lý Trường Thành trải dài 6.352 km trên lãnh thổ Trung Quốc, được  xây dựng bằng đất và đá từ thế kỷ 5 trước Công nguyên cho tới thế kỷ 16,  để bảo vệ đất nước này khỏi những cuộc tấn công của người Mông Cổ,  người Turk, và những bộ tộc du mục khác đến từ những vùng hiện thuộc  Mông Cổ và Mãn Châu. Trong đó nổi tiếng nhất là phần tường thành do  Hoàng đế đầu tiên của Trung Quốc là Tần Thủy Hoàng ra lệnh xây từ năm  220 trước Công nguyên và 200 trước Công nguyên, nằm ở phía Bắc, xa hơn  phần Vạn Lý Trường Thành hiện nay của Trung Quốc xây dưới thời nhà Minh,  và hiện chỉ còn sót lại ít di tích.
*Cũ: Kim tự tháp Giza (Ai Cập)*
** Khu lăng mộ Giza, được xây dựng vào khoảng thế kỉ 26 trước Công  nguyên, là một tổng thể gồm 3 kim tự tháp với chiều cao đỉnh kim tự tháp  cao nhất là 145,75m. Kim tự tháp Cheops trong quần thể kim tự tháp  Giza, do một Pharaoh (tên là Khufu) xây dựng để làm mộ cho mình, đã huy  động hơn 100.000 người lao động trong 30 năm, sử dụng hơn 230 vạn phiến  đá (mỗi phiến nặng 6 tấn). Kim tự tháp của vua Chephren nằm phía sau kim  tự tháp của Khufu và phía trước là kim tự tháp của Mycerinus. Ba kim tự  tháp nhỏ hơn ở phía trước được xây cho ba người vợ của vua Mycerinus.
*Mới: Đấu trường Colosseum (Ý)*
** Là một đấu trường lớn với sức chứa 50.000 khán giả, được xây dựng vào  khoảng năm 70 và 72 sau Công nguyên dưới thời hoàng đế Vespasian và  hoàn thành năm 80 sau Công nguyên dưới thời Titus. Đấu trường được sử  dụng cho các võ sĩ giác đấu thi đấu và trình diễn trước công chúng.
 Đấu trường Colosseum được sử dụng trong gần 500 năm, ngoài mục đích  làm võ đài, nơi đây còn được dùng cho các buổi biểu diễn quần chúng, tập  trận giả. Dù đã bị hoang phế nhiều do động đất và nạn cướp đá,  Colosseum từ lâu vẫn được xem là biểu tượng của Đế chế La Mã và là một  trong những mẫu kiến trúc La Mã đẹp nhất còn sót lại.
*Cũ: Lăng mộ Mausoleum (Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ)*
** Lăng mộ được nữ hoàng Artemisia II xây dựng cho chồng là vua Mausolus  của Caria thuộc khu vực Tiểu Á, từ năm 353 trước Công nguyên đến 351  trước Công nguyên. Lăng mộ được xây dựng tại thành phố Halicarnassus,  thủ đô xứ Caria, sử dụng 1200 lao động, làm việc miệt mài trong thời  gian là 17 năm. Đến năm 1494, một nhóm hiệp sĩ trong cuộc Thập tự chinh  đã sử dụng những khối đá cẩm thạch của phần nền ngôi mộ để xây một lâu  đài. Hầu hết các khối đá ở đây được cắt thành từng mảnh nhỏ để xây lâu  đài. Ngày nay, lâu đài này vẫn còn tồn tại với những mảnh đá cẩm thạch  được tách riêng khỏi ngôi mộ của vua Mausolus.
*Mới: Đền Taj Mahal (Ấn Độ)*
** Hoàng đế Mogon Shah Jahan (gốc Ba Tư, lên ngôi năm 1627) đã ra lệnh  xây nó cho người vợ yêu dấu của mình là Mumtaz Mahal. Ngôi đền được bắt  đầu xây dựng vào năm 1632 và hoàn thành vào năm 1648. Sau khi hoàn tất,  nhà vua đã ra lệnh chặt hết tay của những người thợ xây để không bao giờ  họ còn có thể xây nên một ngôi đền đẹp thế này nữa. Taj Mahal là tổng  hợp các yếu tố của phong cách kiến trúc Ba Tư, Thỗ Nhĩ Kỳ, Ấn Độ và Hồi  Giáo. Phần mái vòm bằng đá cẩm thạch trắng được xem là phần nổi bậc  nhất. Taj Mahal được UNESCO công nhận vào năm 1983.
*Cũ: Đền Artemis (Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ)*
** Đền thờ nữ thần săn bắn Artemis, còn được gọi là đền thờ Diana được  xây dựng từ đá cẩm thạch dài 115m, rộng 55m, bao gồm 127 cột đá, ở thành  phố Ephesus. Đền được bắt đầu xây dựng năm 550 trước Công nguyên, trải  qua quá trình xây dựng lại và mở rộng qua nhiều thời kỳ, lần cuối là năm  430 trước Công nguyên. Năm 356 trước Công nguyên, ngôi đền bị lửa thiêu  hủy vào đêm Alexandros Đại Đế chào đời. Một ngôi đền tương tự được xây  lại trên nền ngôi đền cũ. Năm 262, người Goth đã đốt ngôi đền lần thứ  hai. Chỉ phần nền và một số phần khác của ngôi đền thứ hai còn tồn tại  đến ngày nay. Viện bảo tàng Anh ở Luân Đôn còn lưu một số di tích thuộc  ngôi đền thứ hai.
*Mới: Khu di tích Petra (Jordan)*
** Nằm trên sườn núi Hor, Petra nổi tiếng vì có rất nhiều bức tượng được  tạc trên vách đá. Khu di tích này được nhà thám hiểm Johann Ludwig  Burckhardt giới thiệu vào năm 1812 và được UNESCO công nhận vào năm  1985. Nó được mô tả là "một trong những tài sản văn hoá quý giá nhất của  nhân loại".
*Cũ: Hải đăng Alexandra (Ai Cập)*
** Hải đăng xây dựng dưới thời vua Ptolemy I, khánh thành khoảng năm  2001 trước Công nguyên dưới thời vua Ptolemy II và bị sụp đổ hoàn toàn  năm 1303 trong một trận động đất khủng khiếp. Ngoại trừ Kim tự tháp ở  Giza, hải đăng là công trình cao nhất trong thế giới cổ đại. Hải đăng  đặt ngay lối vào cảng Alexandria, gồm 3 tầng, chiều cao khoảng 135m. Bậc  dưới cùng hình vuông, gồm nhiều phòng cho bộ phận canh gác hải đăng  thường trực, gia súc và lương thực.
*Mới: Khu di tích Chichén Itzá (Mexico)*
** Chichen Itza là một địa điểm khảo cổ có thời nền văn minh Maya, nằm ở  phía Bắc bán đảo Yucatán, Mexico ngày nay. Được coi là dấu ấn quan  trọng của nền văn minh Maya Toltec, khu di tích Chichen Itza có những  công trình kiến trúc đặc trưng của vùng Trung Mỹ, là sự kết hợp hài hòa  giữa kĩ thuật xây dựng Maya và lối trang trí khắc trạm cầu kỳ.
*Cũ: Vườn treo Babylon (Iraq)*
** Vườn treo Babylon (còn được gọi là vườn treo Semiramis) là một công  trình do vua Nebuchadrezzar II xây dựng năm 603 trước Công nguyên nhằm  làm khuây khỏa nỗi nhớ quê hương xứ Medes của người vợ là Amyitis.Trong  vườn treo có một hệ thống đài phun nước gồm hai bánh xe lớn liên kết với  nhau bằng dây xích có gắn thùng gỗ. Khi bánh xe quay, dây xích và thùng  nước cũng chuyển động đưa nước ở một cái bể phía dưới lên trên cao tưới  nước cho cây. Để tưới nước cho hoa và cây của khu vườn, các nô lệ phải  luân phiên nhau đưa nước từ dòng sông Euphrates lên khu vườn.
*Mới: Pháo đài Machu Picchu (Peru)*
** Machu Picca, còn được gọi là "Thành phố đã mất của người Inca", là  một khu tàn tích Inca thời tiền Columbo trong tình trạng bảo tồn tốt ở  độ cao 2.430m trên một quả núi có chóp nhọn. Bị thế giới bên ngoài quên  lãng từ nhiều thế kỷ, dù người dân địa phương vẫn biết tới nó, Machu  Picchu đã trở lại và thu hút sự chú ý của thế giới nhờ công của nhà khảo  cổ học Hiram Bingham – người đã tái khám phá nơi này năm 1911. Năm 1983  địa điểm này đã trở thành Di sản Thế giới do UNESCO bầu chọn.

----------

